# I found a button, not exactly hidden, but I was told not to use it



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

At one fastfood joint, I was canceling order(s) when I observed more than 15 cars wait in drive-thru and not moving in 3 to 5 minutes. My time could well spent somewhere rather than wait in line for an hour doing nothing productive.

Last night I was so happy to find there's actually a button to ring the store when two drivers were there to pick up their orders. One of them showed me where the button located. It was in a place about one foot above the ground on a wall.

Later, I got a ping to the same store and I wanted to make sure how it works, so I accepted the ping and went back to the same store and used the button first time.

The store employee was trying to lecture me to not use the button, but to wait in drive-thru lane like retail customers to order their food and listen to "What else" echoes in the air.

Are people are allowed to use the call button to pick up food for their platform customers?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Why would you make it a racial thing? It has nothing to do with the color of your skin.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

What exactly are you trying to say? I'm confused???


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

daz racist. I mean, if I decode the post correctly. I think?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

This post is bonkers.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Are you talking about the mcdonalds or taco bell door bells?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rideshareapphero said:


> Are you talking about the mcdonalds or taco bell door bells?


They have DOOR BELLS !?!?

WHY HAS NO ONE TOLD ME OF THIS ?

IS THIS A SECRET SOCIETY PERK ?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> They have DOOR BELLS !?!?
> 
> WHY HAS NO ONE TOLD ME OF THIS ?
> 
> IS THIS A SECRET SOCIETY PERK ?


During the lockdowns, our McDonald's installed doorbells for delivery drivers so we could pick up our orders without having to go through the drive-through.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

MHR said:


> During the lockdowns, our McDonald's installed doorbells for delivery drivers so we could pick up our orders without having to go through the drive-through.


There's one McDonalds in my area that had the doorbell way before the pandemic, it was for when they closed around 11pm, when the pandemic began all McDonalds started installing the doorbells, sometimes when they're short staffed they do send drivers to the drive through and sometimes they get mad when the drivers keep insisting for the order to be handed over, me I cancel and don't accept any more orders for that particular McDonalds for the rest of the day.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Last night, I got another ping to the same fast food joint. It was after 11 PM after the previous offer to pick up at another Taco place was told no delivery orders accepted. Thought it was good opportunity to test the button again, I passed the long line of 10+ cars and park my vehicle, proceed to locate the button and ringed it once. 

Ah ha, someone showed up, alas, was told DO NOT USE the bell after 10:00 PM. 

So disappointed, drove around and wait at the end of line, called Driver care agent to request cancel the order, meanwhile, another platform app sensed my location and sent another order to pick up at the same store. So, I changed my mind and told the Driver Care Agent I'd stay to see how long it takes to pick up without the bell button. As I recalled the 2nd lane or order station was open, I went and pulled up my car there, passed at least 7 or 8 cars. After 10 minutes wait there, the speaker announced no order taking at order station, move to last window to order. Merged to the left lane, finally reached the last window for order. Told the guy I've two orders from two different apps, he did not talked back or ask any question, just took the two order numbers and went back to prepare the food. 10+ minutes later, he handed me two bags and I was on my way to deliver. It was more than an hour passed since I first arrived at the restaurant. 
But two orders in hand is better than have none, I guess. 

Next day, I tried to login, one account was disabled for too many cancellation recently. Here went my honeymoon with dual app experiment. I don't remember all the detail of excessive cancellations, but check the activities for the last day. Three cancellations were not paid any compensation. So, wasted another half to one hour checking email and write to Driverpayment for missing payments and request to be reactivated.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

"I found a button, not exactly hidden, but I was told not to use it"

Oh, I thought this thread was about something radically different than what it is. I thought I was in a different forum. Too many windows open. 

I'll just say, go slow with the button. You definitely should use it. Just don't over use it. And it isn't hidden at all, so I am not sure why so many guys have a hard time finding it. If you really can't find it then you need to have the girl show you.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

It turns out, some button(s) work(s) 7/24, some button(s) just not get honored when store decides there's not enough workers report to work or at certain/random time.


----------

